# The Navy seal and Army Special Forces workout



## Acronym (Jan 17, 2004)

this is the navy SEAL and Army Special Forces  workout methods.
This is what the U.S. Military use to get peopl in incredible shape in a short period of time

SEAL

http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/brent2.htm

A.S.F.

http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/brent5.htm

notice that the Navy's is harder.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't know if the Navy is "Harder"...just different.

btw, thats according to this site which I know is not the same as their actual required PT's.


----------



## Acronym (Jan 17, 2004)

oh i wasnt aware that those methods were different than the actual ones.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Acronym _
> *oh i wasnt aware that those methods were different than the actual ones. *



Oh yeah. To help get me in more of a fighting shape, I picked up a Navy Seal Fitness Manual. Much more involved to the workouts listed. I think those workout regimines were watered down a bit so teenagers could do it, because it is a teen bodybuilding site.

PAUL


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 17, 2004)

hmmmmm
NAH.  Just another hang the SeAL/SF name to sell my product.
Special Operations units have a lot more flexibility in putting together the kind of workouts they deem necessary.
People laugh, but my first exposure to  pilates was in a Seal-led workout.

Chad


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 18, 2004)

These are the recommended training regimens to get ready for BUDS/Ranger school respectively.  The BUDS one is taken off an official Navy web site, if I recall.  Acronym found it at the bodybuilding site, but I've seen it elsewhere.

I have to say that the Seal workout is far harder...I agree with Acronym.  But then, BUDS is harder than Ranger school.  No dis to the Rangers.

I've known a number of people who went through Ranger School, both Marine and Army.  They said it wasn't that physically taxing.  The lack of sleep and food was the hardest part.

BUDS, on the other hand, from all accounts, is insane.

Both workouts are good, though.  I'm not sure one has to work up to the last weeks of the SEAL one.  Most of us would get reasonably fit just doing the program from week one or two!


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 18, 2004)

Just curious. What does "BUDS" stand for?


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 18, 2004)

Basic Underwater Demolition School I believe.
And I'll second Steve's comments.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm ashamed to say that any of those workouts would probably kill me at the moment.

I need to get in shape to get in shape.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jul 12, 2004)

You want hard training somebody better find S.A.S handbook training guide lol!

S.A.S are simply the best! Cos they are British!


----------



## loki09789 (Jul 12, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> These are the recommended training regimens to get ready for BUDS/Ranger school respectively. The BUDS one is taken off an official Navy web site, if I recall. Acronym found it at the bodybuilding site, but I've seen it elsewhere.
> 
> I have to say that the Seal workout is far harder...I agree with Acronym. But then, BUDS is harder than Ranger school. No dis to the Rangers.
> 
> ...


Yup.  THese workouts are like a what are known as RIP or Ranger intro/indoc Program.  They are designed to get you minimally prepared for the actual Elite training program that you will be facing once you are there.  Once you are there at a lot of these elite training programs, one of the goals/intents of the training is to weed out the mentally unprepared as well as the physically unfit.

Be careful just jumping into a military based work out program as a civilian.  Some of the PT models are designed as tests/tree shaking exercises more than building fitness and conditioning.

That might be why this one looks watered down.  It is a build up/prepatory program.  

I would suggest, if you want to use military PT standards as a challenge goal, find the PT standards and training to match/exceed them that you like or fit your goals.  They are broken down to age appropriate requirements.  The Army uses Sit Ups, Push Ups and 2 mile Run.  The USMC uses Pull Ups, Sit ups (arms across the chest), and 3 mile run.  Not sure about the other branch standards.

Heck, just the good old High School Presidential Fitness Test can be a good assessment/personal evaluation tool.


----------



## psi_radar (Jul 12, 2004)

I've tried the "preparing for BUD/S" workout before. It's essentially a twelve-week regimen, as already said to prepare you for to take the BUD/S fitness test, which is only a small part of the training. Absolutely insane--I haven't made it past week four yet, though I'm ready to try again. 

The workouts are convenient since they don't require a whole lot of specialized equipment, just PT performed in a quick and brutal manner. I love how the author recommends doing all the running in sand wearing combat boots. Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Tgace (Jul 13, 2004)

Started the "Navy Seal" workout this summer. Made it to about 4-5 weeks. The volume wasnt a problem, finding time every day to keep up was a little tough, but my "getting older" joints rebelled. My elbows/shoulders started twinging from the high volume chin-ups. Shelved it untill Im back to 100%. Fitness isnt much use if you injure yourself in the process.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 14, 2004)

That damn getting older thing!!!  You too????


----------



## Tgace (Jul 14, 2004)

Man when I look at the drivers licenses of some kids I stop I feel ancient.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 15, 2004)

You mean the ones who hadn't even been thought of when you were graduating from high school???


----------



## Tgace (Jul 17, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> You mean the ones who hadn't even been thought of when you were graduating from high school???


:rofl: BINGO!


----------



## RRouuselot (Jul 18, 2004)

I took the US Marine Corps PT test and scored 268........which I thought was fair since I am a civilian and have never been in the military......I just work for them. 

I also received a copy of the Official SEAL weight traning program.....it's a *****.......which was not included on that site mentioned above.......I will try and find it on the net or get it on here some other way.

As for the SAS being the best.......tough to say. The US has the Delta Force which takes the best of the from all the Special Forces groups (so I am told).......I was also told you will never meet one and in someone says they are Delta Force most likely they aren't.


----------

